# Shamed By BMW



## thedaddy (Mar 29, 2004)

I had the unfortunate pelaseure of coming up next to a BMW 1 series today. and it held me all the way up to 99mph (on my closed runway ).
My 3.2 simply could not pull away from it. I guess it was the 130 m sport. Nevertheless it is still a 1 series BMW. Time for a rethink on future car after today


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

hahaha :lol: .....whose the daddy?....err, not you :wink:


----------



## thedaddy (Mar 29, 2004)

Indeed, but he didnt have a fancy pop up spoiler to slow him down with-that is assuming the spoiler works today :lol:


----------



## tyspy (Jan 26, 2007)

oh dear....... although a 2.0 TT wouldn't be far behind!!


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

Look on the bright side.....

You probably made his day :lol: :lol:

Next time, try pushing the pedal on the right a bit harder :wink: :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

130i M Sport is 6.1 secs 0-60. Your car is easily capable of beating it. You need to jump on the loud pedal more m8. Mind u we are assuming its standard, ive surprised many a car with mine.


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

that bmw tops out at 155, but has slower acceleration.

so the 2.0 would still be in front at that speed


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Sure it wasnt a 118d? :lol:


----------



## thedaddy (Mar 29, 2004)

The loud pedal was as load as I could go, shortshift box working overtime at the red line. I guess book times and real times etc dont always add up. Anyway, my engine is past its best on over 5000 miles now. :lol:

I was really surprised it kept up with me at all. I only thought they made 1.4 diesel versions, but upon closer inspection the twin exhausts gave it away. Im sure my 225 TT would have performed better :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

demi_god said:


> that bmw tops out at 155, but has slower acceleration.
> 
> so the 2.0 would still be in front at that speed


Hows that work when the 3.2 is faster than the 20T, but the 3.2 still isnt as fast as the 130? :lol:


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

u never know, the 130 could be chipped or something
can never tell nowadays

but theoretically, u should have caned that sucker
press harder next time mate!!


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

thedaddy said:


> The loud pedal was as loud as I could go, shortshift box working overtime at the red line......


You'd have left him for dust with DSG


----------



## thedaddy (Mar 29, 2004)

But I did forget to mention his car didnt like corners at all, the TT breezed past at this point. 4wd saved my face....only just


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

thedaddy said:


> But I did forget to mention his car didnt like corners at all, the TT breezed past at this point. 4wd saved my face....only just


so ur saying he couldn't drive then? 
i've driven a 1 series and they handle v.well
so if he wasn't too good in the corners then hmmmm
should have gotten a dsg - then u wouldn't have to worry abt changing gears while u left the guy in the dust!


----------



## thedaddy (Mar 29, 2004)

I did have the intention of DSG but I jumped the q by months when the dealer said he had a failed order so I took that. DSG or drive a Mk2 for 4 months???
Went for the TT and been pleased with it ever since.

The message to my post is that no matter how fast/good etc we view the car, so many more cars are entering this space and delivering. I was just surprised by the BMW, but then I do not claim to know much about the marque.
Today was a rality check, and for my driving-well, i have probably lapped Brands hatch over 1000 times in various cars. So I guess that I am half capable at driving  Wheres the phone number for the Bugatti breakers- I hear they have just taken in a Veyron today with "minor" damage.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dont forget if he's behind you its easier to keep up as you are pushing away all the air and it will depend whos in the best gear/rev position.

NOS time :twisted:


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> demi_god said:
> 
> 
> > that bmw tops out at 155, but has slower acceleration.
> ...


hahahaha?.....i did say at that speed I believe both TT and BMW 1 series can do 130mph....(excluding our stateside TT cousin),.....and 3.2 is only slightly faster (then 2.0) namely half a second or so...which could quite easily be negated by driving style or skills, i suppose

oh and i meant the TT's were faster then the bmw....baring in mind we dont know which model, or if the the engine had been "mod" :roll:

easy tiger... :wink:

http://www.bmw.co.uk/bmwuk/pricesandspe ... uk,00.html

Verstandlich?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

dont forget petrol 100ron vs 95?


----------



## thedaddy (Mar 29, 2004)

Maybe it is that tesco brand that I was using causing the V6 to misfire


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

thedaddy said:


> Wheres the phone number for the Bugatti breakers - I hear they have just taken in a Veyron today with "minor" damage.












Apparently the Astra van was still driveable...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## tyspy (Jan 26, 2007)

Saw this on MSN what a total plum


----------



## thedaddy (Mar 29, 2004)

Nothing a bit of filler and a lick of paint wont cover???

80 in a 40 in torrential rain?? Nice one mate.


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

loic said:


> thedaddy said:
> 
> 
> > Wheres the phone number for the Bugatti breakers - I hear they have just taken in a Veyron today with "minor" damage.
> ...


I wonder if he had his no claims protected?! :lol:

That'll work out at Â£1.34 increase on every single car insurance policy in England :x


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

thedaddy said:


> 80 in a 40 in torrential rain?? Nice one mate.


He should have bought the FWD version - The Quattro's obviously not up to much :lol: :lol:


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

There should be nothing in it both cars weight is about the same 3.2 has 250 ps and the 130 i has 265 ps

Bugatti that wll polish out :lol:


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

blagman said:


> There should be nothing in it both cars weight is about the same 3.2 has 250 ps and the 130 i has 265 ps
> 
> Bugatti that wll polish out :lol:


DSG and launch control off the line and you would have had him for sure - in the wet even more so..

I've just sold a 330Ci (321bhp) and I must confess it 'felt' faster than the 3.2 Mk2 manual I drove - I think this is because the 3.0 BMW straight six has a very pronounced power band at 4.5k rpm where as the Audi 3.2 pulls all the way through in a linear fashion. - looked in the rear view mirror at the traffic lights drag away in the Mk2 on the test drive and nothing came close to keeping up off the mark!  The DSG 3.2 defo felt quicker and more nimble than the manual 3.2.. (drove both back to back)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've had a manual MKII for 5months and now have DSG. The DSG does feel faster, however I'm not getting on with it. D mode is too granny like, S mode too manic so i'm have to drive it in triptronic so i feel involved and the kick down i never know when its going to happen.

DSG does work in london tho as you never need to move out of 2nd.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Janker said:


> blagman said:
> 
> 
> > There should be nothing in it both cars weight is about the same 3.2 has 250 ps and the 130 i has 265 ps
> ...


CC for CC , BMW do a lot better output wise than Audi though  The 3.2 is a bit limp at 250 bhp really


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

I thought one needed an advantage of 50BHP/tonne+ to really embarress another car.

ie when I get my 2.0T TT, say I went up against a Golf GTI in a traffic light Grand Prix up to 100mph. Same engine and BHP but mines the lighter car so I have an BHP/Tonne advantage. I might expect to very very slowly get my nose in front and stay there but I certainly wouldn't expect to leave him in my wake.

Why would you expect to leave a 256BHP BMW 130 in your wake even with your 250BHP 3.2's weight advantage? Isn't that why (in the dry when Quattro is less of an advantage) a 3.2 can't leave a 2.0T TT behind. ie when one takes into account the extra weight of the Quattro drivetrain and big 3.2 lump its the bhp/tonne means that the 3.2 has relatively speaking about 220bhp to the 2.0T's 200bhp. ie not enough to pull away very fast.


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Calibos said:


> I thought one needed an advantage of 50BHP/tonne+ to really embarress another car.
> 
> ie when I get my 2.0T TT, say I went up against a Golf GTI in a traffic light Grand Prix up to 100mph. Same engine and BHP but mines the lighter car so I have an BHP/Tonne advantage. I might expect to very very slowly get my nose in front and stay there but I certainly wouldn't expect to leave him in my wake.
> 
> Why would you expect to leave a 256BHP BMW 130 in your wake even with your 250BHP 3.2's weight advantage? Isn't that why (in the dry when Quattro is less of an advantage) a 3.2 can't leave a 2.0T TT behind. ie when one takes into account the extra weight of the Quattro drivetrain and big 3.2 lump its the bhp/tonne means that the 3.2 has relatively speaking about 220bhp to the 2.0T's 200bhp. ie not enough to pull away very fast.


There are lots of cars that will stay with a 3.2 tt especially in the dry different story in the pissing rain though, traction gives you action :lol:


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

blagman said:


> There are lots of cars that will stay with a 3.2 tt especially in the dry different story in the pissing rain though, traction gives you action :lol:


So basically we are saying the OP shouldn't be embarressed about his run in with a 130 unless it was a 0-100mph traffic light grand prix in the wet??


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> and the kick down i never know when its going to happen.


Worried by your comment Tosh, i drove a Toyota Corrolla on holiday that had an auto box (i know DSG is different to Auto), but that was really naff. Always ran out of steam going uphill so you had to floor it (to make it drop down), the problem was it would drop down 2 gears and hit the red-line instantly before going into the correct gear.

DSG isnt this bad is it? (i guess i 'll find out on Friday)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm getting scared of DSG now too


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Calibos said:


> blagman said:
> 
> 
> > There are lots of cars that will stay with a 3.2 tt especially in the dry different story in the pissing rain though, traction gives you action :lol:
> ...


Yeh I suppose that sums it up nicely


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its really hard to tell if you are going to kick down or just go faster. Like today coming out of the service station i put the foot down to just get up to speed and it jumps down the gears from 6 to 3, revs go bonkers, next gear, revs go bonkers, next gear relax. - why not just accelerate? :?

Maybe I'm not use to it, beginning to think if it was a wise move.

And while im on a rant, FFS why make the brake pedal so big? I keep slamming on the brakes with my left foot :evil:


----------



## snapperpete (Apr 8, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Its really hard to tell if you are going to kick down or just go faster. Like today coming out of the service station i put the foot down to just get up to speed and it jumps down the gears from 6 to 3, revs go bonkers, next gear, revs go bonkers, next gear relax. - why not just accelerate? :?


I think the DSG box is superb, but when i drove a TT with this option I did feel I wasn't truly in control of the cars actions....I went with the manual?


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Forget the brake pedal, how about the bloo*y clutch :!:

The travel is that long i either get cramp, or snatch the gear change.


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

As the DSG cars are heavier would this make a difference somewhere in the performance band?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It makes it faster somehow. Heavy/fat is therefore good when it comes to performance. :lol:


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

I know the 0 - 60 time is quicker, how about the 20-50, 30-70 etc time does anybody have any info?

I assume the S Tronic is just lower geared to get to 60 quicker than a lighter car that has the same engine.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Its really hard to tell if you are going to kick down or just go faster. Like today coming out of the service station i put the foot down to just get up to speed and it jumps down the gears from 6 to 3, revs go bonkers, next gear, revs go bonkers, next gear relax. - why not just accelerate? :?
> 
> Maybe I'm not use to it, beginning to think if it was a wise move.
> 
> And while im on a rant, FFS why make the brake pedal so big? I keep slamming on the brakes with my left foot :evil:


Tosh this was one of one of my main complaints with the DSG in my GTI imagine what it sounded like in a 2.0 4cyl  , once i got used to the paddles it wasn't so much of and issue, with practice the left foot braking becomes easier although i did put myself through the windscreen a few times :lol:


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

snapperpete said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Its really hard to tell if you are going to kick down or just go faster. Like today coming out of the service station i put the foot down to just get up to speed and it jumps down the gears from 6 to 3, revs go bonkers, next gear, revs go bonkers, next gear relax. - why not just accelerate? :?
> ...


I like the granny-ness of the DSG under normal city driving conditions. It's soft enough to be economical whilst having loads of power in reserve for getting out of tight situations. If I need to drop a cog or two I do it manually using the paddles and it still does this quicker than I used to be able to do it with my own left foot on the clutch. I've not used the kickdown yet as I don't like the idea of flooring it and waiting for the gearbox to decide when it should select a lower gear!


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I've had a manual MKII for 5months and now have DSG. The DSG does feel faster, however I'm not getting on with it. D mode is too granny like, S mode too manic so i'm have to drive it in triptronic so i feel involved and the kick down i never know when its going to happen.
> 
> DSG does work in london tho as you never need to move out of 2nd.


If you experience kick down then you're in too high a gear and it knows that to accelerate as you're asking it's better to be a lower gear. Rather than simply stomp on it and force a kick down, release the throttle and blip down a gear or two, then stomp on it. Whereas in a manual, you can leave in a high gear and force the motor to work harder under full throttle, that's really not ideal for accelerating quickly and certainly isn't good for the motor (understatement). DSG is best operated like a motorcycle gearbox, which is to be in the right gear (ideal mid revs) given the speed you're driving, which may mean being in a lower gear than you perhaps are use to in a manual car for a given speed. Of course you don't have to drive in lower gears but then you may need to downshift before accelerating. No big deal. If you like to drive in higher gears even at low speeds (perhaps for better fuel economy) then you'll be doing a lot of successive downshifting or lugging the motor in the current gear, which is less than ideal...

I can feel when my car might kick down, so I don't use the throttle to that point if I want to avoid a kick down. I'm not concerned about fuel economy so I'm in a lower gear or two than perhaps most would be given the speed.

Is your car run-in yet? If not, you're being way too hard on it at this point.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its got about 140 miles on - so not run in as yet.

Im sure i'll get use to it, for now im sticking with the manual paddle shifting.


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

It might get from 0-60 quicker but it looks like a sardine tin :wink:


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Its got about 140 miles on - so not run in as yet.
> 
> Im sure i'll get use to it, for now im sticking with the manual paddle shifting.


I had my car since November and am still sticking to the paddle-shifts even in city driving. The only time I use D is when sitting in traffic jams and never use S. I don't mind to use the paddles though, as I bought DSG for that alone... Auto is just a bonus.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Its got about 140 miles on - so not run in as yet.
> 
> Im sure i'll get use to it, for now im sticking with the manual paddle shifting.


Tosh,

I had two mkI DSG TTs and never had to use the kick-down feature.

Controlling the car with the paddles is easy when you get use it. If you want to boot it, simply click down a couple of gears and away you go, or slip it into Sport and let the car do the gear changing bit, thus allowing you to enjoy the ride and the growl of the exhaust.

I never did get used to using the gear stick thing to change gear though. :?


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

Just came across this on Youtube - so funny listening to the guy in the Evo giving it the 'big un' and then..... :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

vagman said:


> If you want to boot it, simply click down a couple of gears and away you go,


Vagman, this is the method i've adopted but even after taking manual control the bloody thing still seems to kick down If I really plant it. :?

For example, i'm approaching the target in sixth gear and in 'D', I temporarily take manual control by selecting what I believe to be an appropriate gear for a swift overtake (4th gear) and then plant it. 
If i'm to heavy on the loud pedal and the software 'feels' it can go to a higher gear (3rd) the bloody thing still kicks down! I would of thought the fact you have (temporally) taken manual control gives you complete control but it would seem not, the software is still active!
Do you know if there's a way to avoid this?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

That's just how i feel too - Do what i want, not what you want you bloody control freak thing.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> That's just how i feel too - Do what i want, not what you want you bloody control freak thing.


I know what you mean it is a bit spooky - when it's in 'S' and throws a wobbler it's like a bloody Mysteron is driving :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Lads, lads, you feckers :lol:

You sold me Stronic, now I'm crapping myself before I even get it that it will do my head in  :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Your crapping yourself. Im thinking of getting my old car back!


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

I still love my S-Tronic gearbox! 8) 
I love that I can drive like a granny in normal conditions and get decent mpg. 8) 
I love that I can flick it down a cog and floor it if I want the power. 8)

I haven't done enough miles yet to be comfortable flooring it in S mode but so far I haven't noticed it kickdown when I'm using the paddles myself! 8)


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

AidenL said:


> Lads, lads, you feckers :lol:
> 
> You sold me Stronic, now I'm crapping myself before I even get it that it will do my head in  :roll:


Hey Aiden, relax man, STronic is cool 8) 
Yeah it's got a few little abnormalities but generally it's excellent - i'd not be without it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Oh by the way I meant to say the other day - cool Avatar 8)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Bryn said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Lads, lads, you feckers :lol:
> ...


I'm calmmmming myself now 

Avatar is wacky - almost hypnotises me at times :lol:

My own Disco Ball - you'll all be expecting me to turn up at a meet in a white suit and a red shirt doing a Travolta ! :lol:

Wifes the dancer in our house, two left feet me !   :lol:


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

AidenL said:


> Wifes the dancer in our house, two left feet me !   :lol:


That's just because your a straight man :lol:

I wouldn't worry about it.

x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

C4TLN said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Wifes the dancer in our house, two left feet me !   :lol:
> ...


Me worried? Never !  More fun watching the ladieeze strut their stuff :wink:  :twisted:


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

AidenL said:


> C4TLN said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Definately a straight man


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

C4TLN said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > C4TLN said:
> ...


u should see how excited he gets at the mere mention of a girl in boots


----------



## tyspy (Jan 26, 2007)

I assumed once you took control via the paddle shift that it was completely at your control!! Obviously not! oh well still a cool gadget to have..... 8)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

funky_chilli said:


> C4TLN said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Where, where? :twisted:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

tyspy said:


> I assumed once you took control via the paddle shift that it was completely at your control!! Obviously not! oh well still a cool gadget to have..... 8)


Back on topic - but not the first one :lol

If you put it in D then push it over to the left - + you have complete ish control and changes only when you flip the peddle. You can still make it kick down tho. O and it still changes down when you stop so you don't stall the car :wink:

If the kick down wasn't on place it would be great.


----------



## tyspy (Jan 26, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> tyspy said:
> 
> 
> > I assumed once you took control via the paddle shift that it was completely at your control!! Obviously not! oh well still a cool gadget to have..... 8)
> ...


ah I understand well hopefully it doesn't make for a total annoyance when you want to have a play!!


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

tyspy said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > tyspy said:
> ...


Kick down is a user-error message. It's Audis way of telling you to quit being lazy and put it in the proper gear before you try and blast away under full throttle. No different from a manual in that you know to downshift first if you want to make the best out of the motor. If it didn't kick down you'd be lugging the motor while you painfully waited for it to build enough power so as to accelerate as desired. Another option is to drive in the appropriate gear for the speed you're driving. That means you'll probably never get above 4th unless on the A roads. Driving in cities (31 mph) I rarely get above 3rd gear. On B roads (62 mph) I typcially don't go above 4th, unless crusing I may use 5th. Over 80 mph is about the time I use 6th if just crusing.


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Lads, lads, you feckers :lol:
> 
> You sold me Stronic, now I'm crapping myself before I even get it that it will do my head in  :roll:


Aiden, what you need is a nice fast MINI! :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Bryn said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to boot it, simply click down a couple of gears and away you go,
> ...


Just don't completely floor it, can't you still get about 90% of throttle travel without activating the kickdown switch?

They should disable the switch in Manual mode :idea:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Personally I just floor mine and the 'left leg' software does as I bloody well tell it as does the 'left hand' software which has multi function learning programming. In other words, I can pick my nose with it too.


----------



## robertj (Sep 17, 2006)

was he towing a trailer too??
that would annoy me too


----------

